# Rats have no fear



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

this is a video i made a few years ago, i dont shot Slingshots this time...
maybe i made this winter one with Slingshots... but this is also fun to watch!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Neck shot LOL


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Clever little buggers , but that one wasn't smart enough , I do have a grudging respect for them though balanced with an equal amount of disgust ....


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

LOL


Dayhiker said:


>


that was so funny. rats dont bother me unless there is more than one living in my house haha. they are disgusting little creatures when left to their own devices.. 
i watched a documentary show on tv, where there was a man who had thousands of rats living in his house with him. he talked about how they would harvest moisture from his eyeballs while he slept. can you believe that?


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

@ bj:
yes that's really crazy!
I always wonder where the TV guys found these strange people...









@ almosthuman:
Rats are like people
if there is something for nothing, they forget that there is a trap


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i used to have a dog that would drown the rats in its water bowl. im guessing he was an italian dog.


----------

